# Simple Upper Lower



## Dltdz (Jul 2, 2016)

Upper

Incline Bench, Dips

BB Row, Pullup

Lateral Raise, Rear Delt Raise

BB Curl, Hammer Curl

Close Grip Bench Press, DB Triceps Extension

Lower

Squat, Front Squat

Romanian Deadlift, Stiff-Legged Deadlift

Standing Calf Raise, Seated Calf Raise

2-4 sets per exercices

What would you Change about my routine ?


----------



## VeneCZ (May 30, 2014)

I'd personally alternate between squat and deadlift on lower days and bench and military on upper and add some direct ab excercise in lower days. Depending on your weak points you can add volume to parts that need more attention and lower somewhere else. Generally I believe it's a solid split that can be run in long term.


----------



## Dltdz (Jul 2, 2016)

Sound good yeah and should i alternate exercices each session?

Example, aternative Row and Pullup each session basically doing 1 exo/bodypart or keeping two exo per bodypart per session?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Dltdz said:


> Upper
> 
> Incline Bench, Dips
> 
> ...


 I would change all of it, I recommend this layout to most people, you do not have to do 5 X 5 on the main lifts, but if you want to decrease the intensity drop a set and do 4 sets of 6-10 instead and add reps instead of weight, might be more suited to you. You do not need to change anything and it hits every single muscle group twice a week, you just have to put your balls into every set instead of relying on volume.

Mon Upper:

Bench 5 X 5

Rows

Dumbbell overhead press

Rear delts and biceps superset

Tues Lower:

Squat 5 X 5

Romainian deadlift

Abs and calves

Thurs Upper:

Overhead Press 5 X 5

Pull-ups

Dumbbell Bench

Rear delt and biceps superset

Fri Lower:

Deadlift: 5 X 5

Leg Press

Calves and abs

Sorted. Do 8 -12 on the assistance for 3 sets and 10-20 on the isolations for 3 sets.


----------



## Dltdz (Jul 2, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> I would change all of it, I recommend this layout to most people, you do not have to do 5 X 5 on the main lifts, but if you want to decrease the intensity drop a set and do 4 sets of 6-10 instead and add reps instead of weight, might be more suited to you. You do not need to change anything and it hits every single muscle group twice a week, you just have to put your balls into every set instead of relying on volume.
> 
> Mon Upper:
> 
> ...


 Really like your setup, more simple and to the point !

I dont really like 5x5 but what do you think about doing rest-pause sets a la DC style? I feel like i can give everything i have when i Focus on One set rather than multiple straigth sets...


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Dltdz said:


> Really like your setup, more simple and to the point !
> 
> I dont really like 5x5 but what do you think about doing rest-pause sets a la DC style? I feel like i can give everything i have when i Focus on One set rather than multiple straigth sets...


 If that is you in your Avi then go for it. You seem to know how to train obviously. As long as you constantly add weight and reps to the main exercise it should not matter how you do it.

I would not do rest paused lifts with deadlifts though. It would be an injury waiting to happen, try for 10 singles with a decent two second hold on the lockout in 10 mins with a timer @90% instead, if you think you will fail a lift then do not take it and add weight when you can get all ten reps done, that is how I would do it anyway, I can't remember where I read that DL progression but it is supposed to be good for size and seems fairly decent IMO. If not progress them how you want, just try to stick to the general layout.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

If I did ten exercises in one session I'd be in the gym for about two hours.


----------



## Dltdz (Jul 2, 2016)

Yeah thats me but im only 70kg for 178cm, i have a lot of mass to add and i was worried that the volume might be too low. But yeah i do rest pause anyway since thats what i enjoy the most  Also yep not gonna do rest pause for DL and Squat.


----------



## Dltdz (Jul 2, 2016)

Mon Upper:

 Bench 11-20 rp

Rows 11-20 rp

Dumbbell overhead press 15-30 rp

Rear delts and biceps superset 15-30rp

Tues Lower:

Squat 2 or 3 Sets

Romainian deadlift x2-3

Abs and calves x2-3

Thurs Upper:

Overhead Press 11-20 rp

Pull-ups 15-30 rp

Dumbbell Bench swap for Weighted Dips 15-30rp

Rear delt and biceps superset 15-30 rp

Fri Lower:

Deadlift: x2-3

Leg Press swap for Front Squat x2-3

Calves and abs x2-3

Cant do Leg Press since i train at home most of the time. I might swap Rear delt and biceps for Triceps and Lateral delts iso on one upper day too.

How you like this setup ?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Dltdz said:


> Mon Upper:
> 
> Bench 11-20 rp
> 
> ...


 Looks fine mate. :thumbup1:

Just switch Leg pressing for front Squats or something then, or a unilateral leg exercise like split squats that is not going to place too much strain on the lower back after deads.

Should work well. You going to be using gear?


----------



## Dltdz (Jul 2, 2016)

Thanks man i will try split squats, never done them before. Well, i plan too but i think i should wait till i add more muscle to my frame, i still feel very light and that i can gain a lot more natural, im only 70kg/178cm after all :-S

And i live in France and i dont know any local source where i could get gears :-?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Dltdz said:


> Thanks man i will try split squats, never done them before. Well, i plan too but i think i should wait till i add more muscle to my frame, i still feel very light and that i can gain a lot more natural, im only 70kg/178cm after all :-S
> 
> And i live in France and i dont know any local source where i could get gears :-?


 Internet mate, use a well rated source comparison site from google and pick one of the top rated EU sellers. Should be fine. Can't discuss sources anymore than that on here I am afraid. If you need help choosing a lab you can get help in the AAS section.

Good work for a natural mate. Keep it up. :thumbup1:


----------



## Dltdz (Jul 2, 2016)

Ah i get it man, i will check it ;-)

Thanks again mate!


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 12, 2018)

Quackerz said:


> I would change all of it, I recommend this layout to most people, you do not have to do 5 X 5 on the main lifts, but if you want to decrease the intensity drop a set and do 4 sets of 6-10 instead and add reps instead of weight, might be more suited to you. You do not need to change anything and it hits every single muscle group twice a week, you just have to put your balls into every set instead of relying on volume.
> 
> Mon Upper:
> 
> ...


 Hi.

Can this routine be done three days a week or will more volume be needed?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Bakerboy said:


> Hi.
> 
> Can this routine be done three days a week or will more volume be needed?
> 
> Thanks in advance


 Hi mate, if you're looking for a 3 day work out similar to this then a Pull Push Legs will serve you well.

If you're assisted by AAS then you could add in more exercises/ volume.

If you want a nudge in the right direction then just let me know or drop me a PM if you'd like.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 12, 2018)

Endomorph84 said:


> Hi mate, if you're looking for a 3 day work out similar to this then a Pull Push Legs will serve you well.
> 
> If you're assisted by AAS then you could add in more exercises/ volume.
> 
> If you want a nudge in the right direction then just let me know or drop me a PM if you'd like.


 Cheers appreciate Endomorph84.

I was looking more for a upper lower split to increase frequency. Any ideas for a 3 day split upper lower ?


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Bakerboy said:


> Cheers appreciate Endomorph84.
> 
> I was looking more for a upper lower split to increase frequency. Any ideas for a 3 day split upper lower ?


 You're welcome, read this mate https://www.fitmole.org/upper-lower-split/.

Great website.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 12, 2018)

Good man thanks for the link. What do you prefer for 3 day split

PPL or Upper Lower ?


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

PPL mate. But id do Pull, Push, Legs for optimal recovery between deads (pull/ monday) and squats (legs/ friday).


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 12, 2018)

Endomorph84 said:


> PPL mate. But id do Pull, Push, Legs for optimal recovery between deads (pull/ monday) and squats (legs/ friday).


 Nice one mate thanks for the response.

Any chance you can link your PPL setup.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Bakerboy said:


> Nice one mate thanks for the response.
> 
> Any chance you can link your PPL setup.


 Hi mate,

Pull - Deadlift, Bent Over Row, Lat Pull Down, Face Pull, Front Plate Raises, Machine Preacher Curl.

Push - DB Bench Press, Incline Machine Press, Military Press, Lateral Raise, Dips, Vbar Push Down.

Legs - BB Squat, DB Romanin Deadlift, Bulgarian Split Squat, Leg Extension, Smith Machine Calf Raise, Seated Calf Raise.

On saturdays I done additional Arm & Trap work.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 12, 2018)

Good man thanks. will use your template to build a PPL routine..


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Full body is best mate, keep it simple 3x pw.

10x10 star jumps

once you manage all reps and sets stick a can of beans in your pocket and continue to increase weight each workout. By 2020 you will be able to bash out 10x10s with your fella on your back.

X


----------

